# Puppia Mesh Harnesses



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

Does anyone own a puppia mesh harness besides ILoveSadie. I'm looking for some reviews before I buy :lol: 

http://www.bowsawowsa.com/product_info.php?products_id=112&osCsid=dd5df41143ca927b81c33dfd6c391c4d


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

wow those look really cute! They look like they'd be so comfortable for the dog! I hate the harness Cooper has right now. It looks so uncomfortable for him. I just can't find any other ones around.


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

I've heard wonderful things about these harnesses but from big dog owners. I'm hoping the same will apply for our little guys. Many people say they work great on dogs who otherwise hate harnesses or are "pullers"


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I got your PM.  Seriously guys, this is the best harness ever!!! We used to have the one from Petco for Sadie and she would always walk like she had a gimpy arm (don't ask me why :roll: ) So, we tried to find a more comfortable harness for her and this one definitely fits the bill. This harness is very soft on their neck and chest area which is perfect for a carseat (and also for walking) and it fits them perfectly! Sadie and Ritz are both 6 lbs but I'm pretty sure Ritz started to wear his before he was full grown. The neck part is not adjustable but the chest strap is fully adjustable and Sadie and Ritz are pretty much in the middle so there is room to be expanded or contracted. I'm pretty sure that they both wear Small but I'll have to check when I get home. I'll try to take some pictures when I get home as well so that you guys can get a good idea of how it fits. Here is one of Sadie being silly:


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Oooh these harnesses look wonderful!!! I can't stand the one I have for Angel so I might have to look into these, thanks!! 

And I love that photo of Sadie! The facial expression is hilarious!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Those look really comfortable! Maybe because they are thicker in the front?

Sadie looks so cute in that pic! :wink:


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

Thats perfect! Let me know for sure what size you got and thats what I'll order espcially since they are adjustable like that. The picture really helped to give me an idea of the fit, thank you! We'll probably order 1 and give it a try, if it works we'll order 2 more


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Those are cute!!!!!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

They're very thick in front. The only time that nylon material is used is on the strap that goes around the chest and back. It's not used on the neck or chest area so it's great. Here are some pics that I took really quick. I tried to take them at every angle. Sorry about the quality. Oh and Ritz and Sadie both wear Small.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> Seriously guys, this is the best harness ever!!!


I'll second that  I think my Fizzys puppia harness is the 
best thing I have EVER brought for him  8)


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

would the smallest size fit a pup?? Stitch is terrible at walking on the lead and I wanted a comfy harness for him


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I'd say no it won't fit Stitchy .. I've got them for my boys and fizzys is fine in his , but Kirbys is much to big for him !! :shock: 
This is gonna sound so silly  but when I got fizzys his I was so excited about it , it's that good  ) 

( I've got a 'Trixie' puppy harness for Kirby it fits him just fine  ) 
he is so looking forward to being able to go out for little walks with fizzy  )


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Has anyone else had any trouble with their chi's getting their legs stuck in the neck area... as if they are trying to step out of the harness? Angel is 7 pounds and I have the small size. I'm trying to figure out if Angel is just really talented at squeezing out of the thing or if it just isn't fitting quite right.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I've not had any trouble with mine ! 

Fizzy is 6 llbs , but he does have quite a thick neck & loads of hair on his neck  lol maybe Angel has a little cute girly neck


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

I tried it for my Pearl who weighs 3 lbs and it was way too big. I gave it too my sister whose chi is 6 lbs and it fits great, with room to spare.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco has the same harness! At first we didn't like it (Bosco was able to get out of his during a walk :shock: ) but after we tightened it up, it has worked perfectly. I think it looks really cool on him too. He has a dark blue one, and I want to buy a pink one for Lola. LOL


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

There is another brand that I've seen that makes similar harnesses. It's called Gooby. I think they come in smaller sizes too.


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

They are terrific harnesses!! I got Diego a red one and he finally doesn't mind wearing a harness. I think they are just so much more comfotable for them, and also very well made. I just wish they came in X-small. He has the small and it is rather large around the neck but if you tighten it up it seems okay. It would be way too big for a dog under 4lbs though I think.


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

they look great...bonnie hates the harness i have for her now...she runs and hides whenever she sees it come out of the drawer. I want to wait until she's full grown before i spend a lot of money on something she might outgrow or might not fit her though


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Mo has this harness also. It is great, very comfortable, and not as easy for him to slip out of. He is wearing it here, but my sons hands are covering it.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Yah when Pearl was a 2lb to 3 lbs.2oz. i had here wear something like this one thats the only one that ever fitted properly. i am actually selling one for bid in e-bay its in pink with a 6' leash.its a step in harness check under the forum bargains for photo.


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

What a coincidence! I just bought Poppy a red harness two days ago...they are terrific! Popy weighs 5lbs and the small size fits her perfectly...the back strap is adjustable and I didnt even need to adjust it.It is so soft and snug and she doesnt mind it one bit!  :wave:


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I bought the Puppia harness in a pink, small size for Mel after seeing what Sadie and Ritz`s mum and dad said about it originally. Its a lovely soft harness and i was very impressed with it when i received it, but unfortunately as Mel isnt 'filled out' yet its still much to big for her. Im hoping she will get a little fatter after shes spayed next month. In the meantime she wears a medium sized, coloured, mesh ferret harness which is comfy and fits her exactly, and only cost me £5 :wink:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I really want one for Ginger...but their small is too big for her  Do they sell extra small anywhere???


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Seren said:


> I bought the Puppia harness in a pink, small size for Mel after seeing what Sadie and Ritz`s mum and dad said about it originally. Its a lovely soft harness and i was very impressed with it when i received it, but unfortunately as Mel isnt 'filled out' yet its still much to big for her. Im hoping she will get a little fatter after shes spayed next month. In the meantime she wears a medium sized, coloured, mesh ferret harness which is comfy and fits her exactly, and only cost me £5 :wink:


 ..........................Nice to see you again, missed you for a while


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi hun..nice to be back! Dunno if Tina told you...ive been ill with gallstones...really painful :shock: and im waiting to have my gallbladder out :roll: . Im fine at the moment though. So is little Mel  How you doing? :wink: :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Lily is just 4 pounds and I think the small might be too loose on her. I'd love to get one for her, though her regular harness doesn't bother her in any way.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Seren said:


> Hi hun..nice to be back! Dunno if Tina told you...ive been ill with gallstones...really painful :shock: and im waiting to have my gallbladder out :roll: . Im fine at the moment though. So is little Mel  How you doing? :wink: :wave:


............No Tina didnt say but shes not been too well herself lately,sorry you have been poorly too.Im fine as are the girls,thanks.


----------

